

Rise of the Slack bots: automate boring tasks - kirk21
https://medium.com/@RecurVoice/rise-of-the-slack-bots-5a7928d404e7

======
kolev
I don't get it! Why write a Slack bot and not a Lita [0] bot?

[0] [https://www.lita.io/](https://www.lita.io/)

